# Washing Machine into utility sink help



## JASON MARTIN (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello !
The Original set up of the washing machine was to just empty into the utility sink (house from 1967) I am refinishing this area off and needed some help in how to tie the washing machine directly into the utility sink drainage plumbing (no more emptying into the sink). As you an see by the picture the sink will be just on the left of the window and washing machine will be on the right of the window . I will be installing cabinets from sink to washing machine . The distance from the washing machine to the sink is about 5 feet . how should I tie this together ? Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated ! thanks - Jason


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## tylernt (Jul 5, 2012)

Beepster's diagram shows a 5' max trap arm for the washer, so I think your vent is too far from the washer. Can you send a vent up from the washer into the ceiling, then over to tie in to the existing vent?

Once you have the washer vented, you can simply run a horizontal branch drain from the washer to the sink with 1/4" drop per foot. I assume you'll run it inside the cabinet, since it look like your wall is already done up with vapor barrier and furring strips?


----------



## mkerns12 (Sep 28, 2011)

Where could you connect the utility sink drain on the above setup?


----------



## nateo (Mar 1, 2010)

dis regard


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

mkerns12 said:


> Where could you connect the utility sink drain on the above setup?


The sink drain and the washing machine trap arm each needs its own entrance into the vertical drain pipe/vent.

It's going to be a tight stretch for the washing machine drain arm to the drain pipe. You ,may need to put the riser for the machine hose under the window (inside the cabinets) rather than all the way to the right. It might not work at all with the counter height even with the washing machine height because the trap riser (standpipe) must be higher than the water level can ever get inside the washing machine, which is about 2 inches below the top for a top loader machine.

A fatter washing machine drain standpipe, trap, and arm would allow a greater distance to the vertical drain/vent pipe but I don't know the dimensional requirements (needs engineering) or whether even that would pass inspection.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Dumping it into the sink with a nylon stocking on the end to catch lint is really not a bad idea IMHO. You keep a lot of lint that could clog your pipes out of the drainage system, and the sink is a nice buffer zone for rushing water. A clog in a stand tube = a flooded laundry room. 

Sometimes the older ways are better ways.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

(Unfortunately hooking the washing machine drain hose over the sink with a stocking might not work in this case since you may not splice on a hose extension without danger of overloading the internal washing machine pump.)


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess I did not understand how far the washer drain hose is running. What is the max distance you can run a drain hose from the washer pump? Those pumps seem pretty strong to me? :huh:


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

see if this helps. Diagram assumes all venting above fitting #5


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The maximum distance from the washing machine to the drain standpipe or sink lip depends on the length of the hose that came with the machine, unless the machine instructions allow an extension.


----------

